# Milk Thistle



## Hajoless (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, wow! I'm a believer and I must tell you also. My colleague tell to me about milk thistle, a supplement she say is the good for hang over and I decide to use some to help of the morning after New Year! Sadly I cannot notice this effect (no match for rum, baileys and cava, ahaaa!!!) But I do notices something else; my skin just looks and feels fabulous since I take it, so soft and hopefully kissable, ha ha!! Mwwwwaaaaah!!! It benefits for liver function so I guess to help of cleaning for toxins and wastes so maybe this is like purity for the skin: ah, that is my guess, it is unproven by ambiguous for sciences. But from my personal experience, I love it love it love it!!
Have you ever try this?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ive tried the tea. I believe nature has everything we need.......if we would just STOp trying to kill it off. Lol


----------

